# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Pittsburgh, PA referral: Painting Conservator and Frame repair/conservation

## adp

Greetings,

I am in need of a referral for a client in Pittsburgh, PA for a painting conservator and a frame repairer or conservator.

The client has at least (so far) one painting, oil on canvas, from the mid 1940's - 1960's with several small tears.

Also, he has a framed mirror from the late 1800's that has a cracked frame in need of repair, cleaning, etc.

Thanks for any referral or suggestions.

Best,
Alina

ps...I'm not sure if this message will appear on the email list. If it does not automatically do so, please let me know how to post to the list.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Alina, 

You are correct in thinking that for the best chance of obtaining a refferal - especially a relatively rapid one - you will probably want to post your request to the PACCIN ListServe. To join just go to the Front page and click the ListServe tab at the top of the page. 

A couple of other options:

You might consider joining  the RCAAM list serve and repeating the post there. I don't believe you absolutely have to be a AAM or Reg committee member to join (not sure). The advantage is that in museums that don't have conservators on staff often the registrar or collections manager (also frequently found on this list) is the person who has to locate, hire and oversee the work of outside conservators.
A disadvantage may be that the perspective and needs of a museum may differ from those of a private client. 

AIC's "Find a Conservator" is a tool used to find a conservator based on medium, specialty, types of services provided and geographic location. 
The advantage is that it is organized and readily available. The disadvange is that it is a registry which is not the same as a recommendation and that not all conservators in a given area are registered there. Find it at this link- http://www.conservation-us.org/index...5&parentID=472


At PACCIN we place great value in sharing information that is sourced as close as is possible to actions and activity taking place in real life . The hands-on nature of the work that most of our members perform and the direct observable experience of working with outside vendors often yields the most useful information. Thanks for participating. I hope to see you on the ListServe soon!
Good luck, 

Ashley

----------


## pettech

I thought this is a forum site for painting, so how can I ask you regarding on house painting Seattle, for the reason that I can't see anything about painting. Please help me.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This is not a site about house painting. As a result I don't know how we may be of any help to you.
 If any site visitor does have any information that might be helpful they should reply in a personal message as would be in appropriate to post in this forum. 
Individuals subscribed to this topic are interested in the conservation of cultural property.
Good luck.

----------

